# Launching Air Force UAVs with Slingshots



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like they use the Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro;

http://www.pmlaa.org/html/uav.htm


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Definitely looks like the Pro, but with black tubular rubber. I didn't know you could clamp tubing into those flatband clamps. Cool.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

pelleteer said:


> Definitely looks like the Pro, but with black tubular rubber. I didn't know you could clamp tubing into those flatband clamps. Cool.


It is the pro. The pro will take tubing also, if you turn the cam 180 degrees. Saunders makes tubes for it. Tex


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Definitely looks like the Pro, but with black tubular rubber. I didn't know you could clamp tubing into those flatband clamps. Cool.


It is the pro. The pro will take tubing also, if you turn the cam 180 degrees. Saunders makes tubes for it. Tex
[/quote]
Good to know! I wasn't aware of that!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> It is the pro. The pro will take tubing also, if you turn the cam 180 degrees. Saunders makes tubes for it. Tex


Thanks for the info, Bill.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Only flat bands can be used with the Pipper Sight. With standard cams however tubes If 1/16 wall x 1/4 O. D. can be installed. The cam is really meant for Two 3/16 O.D. tubes with a 1/16 wall. Here is how to tell which end of the cam to use. In the picture notice the shallow notch where the indicator is pointing. That is the end to use with tubes. Use the other end for flats up to 1/16 inch latex (no gum rubber as it is two hard) Tex


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Iraq's deceased dictator suggested citizens arm themselves with sling shots and bows prior to the U.S. action to free Kuwait and neutralize Iraq's aggression. The link option on this editor won't work, it won't allow me to post a link and for some reason The small window with fields to put information won't go away and the post can't be made. I can't paste the URL either... what's up ???


----------

